# Motive Power



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I took these pictures last week and have just never got around posting them. A little blurry, but I see everything blurry nowadays so it doesn't matter to me,lol...In the pictures is a 312AC, 312, K335, my 2 Hudsons, 290, one of my 3 283's, and a lonely 302, of which I have lost count of the ones I have. In some of my TupperWare tubs are my diesels, a 293, and MANY 301's, 302's, 302AC's, 303's, 307's, and a number of 5 digit Atlantics. This stuff is like eating peanuts, ya just can't stop!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We should dub that the Great Black Fleet!

Nice!

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

What is that plane....a B-24 Liberator?? How did it land there in the middle of town?


Nice collection....ya got me beat....so far. And I like your analogy about it being like eatin' peanuts. So true!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> What is that plane....a B-24 Liberator?? How did it land there in the middle of town?
> 
> 
> Nice collection....ya got me beat....so far. And I like your analogy about it being like eatin' peanuts. So true!!!


B-25, and there's a B26 there. They will be hanging from the joists when I get around to decaling them.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

flyer,

Nice collection of trains!!

Don't forget to glosscoat your Mitchell and Marauder before you decal them, otherwise the decals will not stick

Cheers, Ian


----------

